# Ideas for family Vacation????



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am finally going to break down and give up a week of hunting and take the family on a nice trip April 7-15th.

Looking for some ideas. I would like something the older children would enjoy, ages 11-18. I have been doing a lot of looking in Florida, the gulf side from Tampa to the Keys. Other areas, Alabama gulf coast, Orlanda doing the theme park thing.

Anyone find a nice clean cheap rental in any of those areas? I personally would like to slip in some salt water fishing. Even if its just surf fishing. The Keys really looks nice but that might be a bit pricey for the family. Still probably cheaper than a week in theme park heaven.:lol: It would be nice to find a condo that week, I doubt that will happen due to it being Easter week.

I really like the idea of sitting on the beach or sitting around a Tiki bar sipping some pops. Maybe the evenings hitting some nice seafood restaurants.

Branson MO looks nice, but I think the kids would like the gulf better that time of the year.

Looking for some ideas?


----------



## meatmann (Jul 1, 2003)

We have been going to Gulf Shores Al for many years very good area for fishing and relaxing.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

meatmann said:


> We have been going to Gulf Shores Al for many years very good area for fishing and relaxing.


Glad you mentioned that. I did some research on the area last night. Sent out several requests for lodging info. Seems like Orange Beach is the place to be? The beaches look beautiful.

Any lodging you would recommend or places to stay away from? I found the Hampton with openings. I would like to do some fishing also. Is it easy to find good charters?

I have found several available rooms in the Cape Coral and Florida Keys. I like the idea of AL because its much closer if I decide to drive.


----------



## meatmann (Jul 1, 2003)

trying going on the this site frbo.com site where rentals are posted charters are easy to find the state pier is also a great place to fish.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I found a condo right on the beach near Gulf Shores. It appears this area would be nice for R&R.
How are the restaurants in the area?

Debating on the Keys and Gulf Shores right now. The difference in distance to drive is huge. Problem could be the temps this year. Easter is very early so its possible of a 10 degree gap with Gulf Shores VS the Keys.

The Keys has more for me to do but the Keys also have less beaches.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I found a condo right on the beach near Gulf Shores. It appears this area would be nice for R&R.
> How are the restaurants in the area?
> 
> Debating on the Keys and Gulf Shores right now. The difference in distance to drive is huge. Problem could be the temps this year. Easter is very early so its possible of a 10 degree gap with Gulf Shores VS the Keys.
> ...


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Rysalka said:


> kingfisher 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a condo right on the beach near Gulf Shores. It appears this area would be nice for R&R.
> ...


----------



## jm77 (Dec 21, 2011)

Tampa area has a lot to do for a family trip. I'd recommend staying in Clearwater Beach if you can. Awesome beaches, a ton of shops and restaurants within walking distance and a whole lot of charter boats as well. Nice thing is if you book a trip and the weather is too bad in the gulf, they can take you to fish the intercoastal. Fish are smaller but plenty to catch and just as good to eat. And not a bad drive to see the mighty Detroit Tigers in spring training.


----------

